# Victorian book on Architecture.



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Found this old book today.
http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...of+cottage,+farm+and+villa+architecture&hl=en


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Very cool

I have bought a few books on ebay about drafting. They all date back to the 20'3 and 30's. Stuff like this is really neat to look at.

Good find

Mike


----------



## jumpingspider (Nov 26, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Very cool
> 
> I have bought a few books on ebay about drafting. They all date back to the 20'3 and 30's. Stuff like this is really neat to look at.
> 
> ...



I agree, This is super cool!!!! I also want to have something like this! I always love to read books that has sense! 


Great catch! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a reprinted book of house plans from Sears. It dates back to the 30's and 40's I think. Anyhow, the houses had a ton of character back then. I would love to build a new one based off the original plans. Too bad the bedrooms are 8 or 9', kind off small these days.

Mike


----------

